# Adding Video to MySpace



## Candleshoe07 (Aug 22, 2005)

I know this might be asked a lot but I am having trouble adding this video clip to my MySpace.

Here's the link to the video:
http://www.nytimes.com/videosrc/2002/08/16/arts/hairspray_video-large.rm

If you could, would you please give me a correct code for it, so that it will play. Thanks a bunch!! :sayyes:


----------



## E-Liam (Jan 1, 2004)

Hi Candleshoe, and welcome to TSF,

http://www.w3schools.com/media/media_realvideo.asp

This page will show you what you need to know about inserting a Real Media video clip in your page. For this one (you can read about what everything does, in the above link... and yes, I did copy it)  here is the code..


```
[MEDIA=youtube]ImageWindow[/MEDIA]
```
I've tested it, and it works just fine. I'm intrigued as to what else is on your site now..  

Post up a link to the site, so we can all have a look.. 

Cheers

Liam


----------



## Candleshoe07 (Aug 22, 2005)

Thanks for respodning to my post!

For some reason, when I entered that code, nothing happened. I don't know if it is the link of the video I want to play or the code. Everytime I search *http://www.nytimes.com/videosrc/2002/08/16/arts/hairspray_video-large.rm*, the video plays. Thanks for you help!


----------

